# Fancy Spawn 2



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Fancy Spawn (part 1): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110680

It has been a long journey from Fancy Spawn (1) preparation to this today. I am pleased to introduce to all betta fans my second spawn (fist spawn is now 7 weeks and 5 days Thai-Viet-Malay plaket).

The couples are:
Male, Fancy King, from Junglist. Here is the video shows some of his sons. Many of you Here is the video shows some of his daughter.

Female, Fancy Koi, from Thai bettas.

Here is the video of the newly wed couple

Please watch the video and let me know if you think these couple are too aggressive for breeding? I saw both male and female try to attacking one another whenever I lift up the red cover.

Below are picture of the future parents:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is a bad idea to breed too bettas that are that different.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It is a bad idea to breed too bettas that are that different.


I was thinking about the same thing. Thank you for bring it up to the front of my thinking. I may have to wait for new male then. The problem is that female is giant it is hard to find her a mate. As I am posting this the male is so busy making bubble nest.

Tan


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

what do you mean by different?



ChoclateBetta said:


> It is a bad idea to breed too bettas that are that different.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Junglist said:


> what do you mean by different?


I meant by different breeds and colors.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Junglist said:


> what do you mean by different?


Hi Ken,

I am not sure but I think because the female is Marble and male is Grizzle? Are they ok to breed? You are definitely know better than me. Also do you see the video? Are they too aggressive to one another? I saw them bite the divider when the red cover lifted.

Tan


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> I was thinking about the same thing. Thank you for bring it up to the front of my thinking. I may have to wait for new male then. The problem is that female is giant it is hard to find her a mate. As I am posting this the male is so busy making bubble nest.
> 
> Tan


I love giants if you breed two different colors and breeds you get all sorts of different breeds and colors from the spawn. If you are okay with that continue. I do not keep giants though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The behavior looked normal too me they were trying to spawn and could not access each other. Remember after spawning the female has to leave quickly.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They are not to differnet to breed imo... You will not produce any giants unless the female is carying the giant gene in her. But breeding back offspring to the father would produce some rather nice marbled giants. The male isnt much to look at form wise but that female would help create better form. And what is your conditioning like for the male and female? I have had agressive males before and I have learned that you have to treat them a little differnetly before they can be bred without killing the female acidentally.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the OP did not want to have to be breeding them back.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Creat said:


> They are not to differnet to breed imo... You will not produce any giants unless the female is carying the giant gene in her. But breeding back offspring to the father would produce some rather nice marbled giants. The male isnt much to look at form wise but that female would help create better form. And what is your conditioning like for the male and female? I have had agressive males before and I have learned that you have to treat them a little differnetly before they can be bred without killing the female acidentally.


Right now the are in the divider tank with red cover. They will be allowed to see one another 2x a day. On the morning they ate pellet and evening blood worm. That is all to it. Both of them are aggressive to me. 

My last spawn the male did not even touch the female. They were so peaceful. I now still have over 100 fries at 7 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember do not feed the male while caring for eggs so live food and a large meal help prepare for egg raising.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

All these new and interesting Breeds and colors wouldn't be created if it weren't for crossing other colors or tail types in some cases CB.. It's not always a bad idea.. I would love to see the outcome of this spawn


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok thank you Mo; it is a go then... Thank you Junglist for the male, Chocolate, Mo, and Creat for comments. The father did produce beautiful babies if you watch the video of his boy and girl bettas.

Tan


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Honestly there's no point in trying to keep a color pure with marbles IMO.. I would really like to see the results of the spawn.. I see nice potential for Form and amazing eye popping colors


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with mo. There's nothing wrong with mixing genes or colours. Good luck on your spawn Tan!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Mixing giants to kings is OK - IMO they are basically the same, the difference being giants have pure giant genes while kings do not. Color wise too isn't a problem. The male should carry a few hidden genes and the female is a multi - the more colors the better.

I'd breed them - keep the mother in a rather small container to stunt her growth and boost fry's growth. Take the best (to your preference) fry and breed back to mom. If you let mom grow further, fry might not be able to out grow her in time.

As for aggressiveness - I prefer them aggressive. Non aggressive female might hide more which will make aggressive males attack .... more risky. Aggressive female usually spawns faster. Just make sure that she is in breeding mode when you release her - older/bigger giants females are often harder to breed and males can be more deadly.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing everything right at they seem to be acting normal as well, some fish are more agressive and I would expect the female to get a few tears as the male needs to show her he is boss. 

I would go ahead with the spawn and let us know how it turns out


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oops .... did I misunderstand .... Your female is not a giant? (Just read the last post on fancy spawn (1)

My bad ..... anyway she does have better form (compared to male). A slightly smaller male with better form can be bred to her.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't wait to see these babies!! You are going to get a rainbow of different colors! It's going to be so much fun to see what you end up with! That's why Im a big fan of marbles and fancies, you never know what you'll end up with!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

With so many different colored babies it's like a rainbow in your tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 for indjo

Personally I dont see anything wrong with the pair besides form. Of course the female should balance out the form more since that is what females pass on most. While males pass on mostly color for offspring.

Your fry wont have very good form, but it will be acceptional. They aren't different in type because they're both short finned. Just one is HMPK and the other is PK(male).

You aren't going to get PERFECT fry, but of course you need to start somewhere when breeding. You just aren't going to get perfect stock (unless you buy from Karen Mac Auley of course) This is exactly what I said on the first thread.

Good luck OP and keep us updated.



indjo said:


> Mixing giants to kings is OK - IMO they are basically the same, the difference being giants have pure giant genes while kings do not. Color wise too isn't a problem. The male should carry a few hidden genes and the female is a multi - the more colors the better.
> 
> I'd breed them - keep the mother in a rather small container to stunt her growth and boost fry's growth. Take the best (to your preference) fry and breed back to mom. If you let mom grow further, fry might not be able to out grow her in time.
> 
> As for aggressiveness - I prefer them aggressive. Non aggressive female might hide more which will make aggressive males attack .... more risky. Aggressive female usually spawns faster. Just make sure that she is in breeding mode when you release her - older/bigger giants females are often harder to breed and males can be more deadly.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Double Post...


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry I have not yet ready to spawn this couple yet


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to postpone the next spawn. We are looking for buying a new house, which will be 50% or 2x bigger than our current home. I will sure have a big fish room.

I hope to spawn again in December with the new house. So excited for the new house and FANCY SPAWN.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand. Well Good luck with your new house an spawn in the near future.


----------

